# Wal-Mart Semiauto 12ga



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen, or purchased this shotgun? I saw it today at the local wally world and was impressed for the money. It's the Hatfield 12ga SAS Made in Turkey. 
I am always shopping and saw this gun and the price made me wonder. It was $226! And it looks pretty damn good. I want backup gun to my gold hunter and think this is my next shot slinger


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Turkey has been putting out a lot of guns lately but I don't know anything about them.
It doesn't look like a bad gun but you might look into the availability of parts and read some reviews from people who bought them.
You could probably buy a used Winchester 1400 for $300 as well as a number of other used USA made shotguns.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

My Wally doesn't sell guns anymore. Too nice a neighborhood I guess.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Which WalMart? I thought they took guns out of the Gulf Shores one. I was in there yesterday and didn't see any.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Spend another $100 and get something worth owning. Plenty of 870s out there.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Spend another $100 and get something worth owning. Plenty of 870s out there.


Have you owned one? Have you shot one? What are the disadvantages? What did you think of the fit and finish?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Have you owned one? Have you shot one? What are the disadvantages? What did you think of the fit and finish?


Shot one a while back, not sure if it's the same model. Fit and finish was poor, shot decent. Did have a couple FTE and one FTF. I'm just one of those people that truly believes guns isn't a place to skimp on quality/reliability. You never know when it could cost you your life regardless what the everyday intentions for it is.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I have only seen them in the case and was wondering how reliable they would be. An 870 sure is hard to beat!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I could buy an 870, but I wanna know about this one. I'll but one next week and try it out this dove season.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Which WalMart? I thought they took guns out of the Gulf Shores one. I was in there yesterday and didn't see any.


Foley. Gotta come to the hood to get the guns.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

They look good but from what I hear about Turkish Firearms is the springs get weak fast , they Jam , parts are not available and resale is = " you must find a fool who thinks it looks good "
buy American = new / used it does not matter


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

2 years from now ,it will be worth 75.00 get something that will hold value


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

amar4881 said:


> 2 years from now ,it will be worth 75.00 get something that will hold value


I have never seen a $75 Semi Auto shotgun ever. It will be worth what I paid for it. Looked at a Yildiz at Academy yesterday, they looked almost identical minus the plastic trigger guard on the Hatfield. I've got a few dove hunts and skeet shoots to go to coming up and I'm gonna give it a try. I'm not looking to replace any gun I have. I have a super nice Browning Gold Hunter 12ga, I just don't like taking it to the salt and swamps. Way too much cleaning involved after.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought a Charles daily semi in 20 gauge a while back for 300 bucks.It was made in Turkey. Dosent like low brass and took a while to break in but now it's an awesome shooting little gun. Super thin and fast to point. 

Mag spring is weak and won't run the last round anymore. 

I'd stay away from anything Remington made in the last seven years. The old 870s where tanks. The new ones and stiff and cheap feeling. Remington's quality has gone way down hill. 

Check out Franchis. I have two and they have been great guns both around $700. Ben through mud, ice, water etc and never quit. Some run on the inertia system (company is owned by bennelli) and it's amazingly clean system.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been looking at these and the yildiz. Please post a follow up when you shoot it.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

My local shop quit selling the Hatfield's, to many returns !


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

When it comes to semi auto shotguns you get what you pay for. If my budget was $226 or in the range i'll buy a pump over a semi. Buy once cry once.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It won't ever be worth $226 again once you walk out of the store.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought an Atmaca (spelling?) O/U while I was in Turkey many years ago. It is a beautiful gun, finish is great but the function is very poor. It is very hard to break open and kicks like an eight-legged mule. Everyone is impressed when I bring it out and they love it until they shoot it... once.
I wouldn't sell it to anyone for the $250 I spent on it. It will sit in my safe...
I'd stay with the American made.
Oh, and my SIL bought one, I declined to shoot it and told him it would probably blow the seals or quit cycling in no time.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Some of the Turkish shotguns are better than any US manufacture is making today but I have no knowledge of this particular gun. Many times you can track down the factory it was made and what else and who else they make them for. The entry level guns like this are certainly not equal to the $2000 and 3000 shotguns that are very much desired Turkish shotguns.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Turkish made semi auto that I love. It's been a great shotgun! 

It's called a Silver Eagle and imported by a company called TR Imports in Texas. 

Great beautiful Turkish walnut wood.

But most important is that it shoots awesome and has went bang on every load I've fed it from light recoil loads to 3" hot turkey shells. 

And even though it's rather light weight, recoil is mild and has an awesome recoil pad integrated into the stock.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

dsar592 said:


> I have been looking at these and the yildiz. Please post a follow up when you shoot it.


We, the wife and I, each have one. Her's is a 20 ga youth model and mine is a full size 12 ga. Both over under. They shoot great. I changed out both recoil pads and put an adjustable one on hers.

Fit and finish is pretty good and they lock up tight. 

Actually they're pretty good deals. You can make them a great deal by shopping sales.

There is a guy online that did a round count on his. I think if you search Yildiz forum, round count it should come up. I haven't looked at it in a while but he was somewhere 10k or 15k round through it.


----------

